# Sum values of a specific month



## cktoo (Tuesday at 8:17 PM)

I have a work sheet with money values in column M and dates in column N. I`m trying to find a way to sum the values based on the number of the month (1,2,3,4) that i would type in G3


----------



## DanteAmor (Tuesday at 9:00 PM)

You mean this:

Dante AmorAFGHMN1ValuesDates26001-ene31,2,3,42081802-ene4959205-ago65703-ago75025-oct86698408-abr104617-marsum monthCell FormulasRangeFormulaH3H3=SUM(IF(N2:N10<>"",IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(","&MONTH(N2:N10)&",",","&G3&",")),M2:M10)))Press CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER to enter array formulas.


----------



## cktoo (Tuesday at 9:49 PM)

DanteAmor said:


> You mean this:
> 
> Dante AmorAFGHMN1ValuesDates26001-ene31,2,3,42081802-ene4959205-ago65703-ago75025-oct86698408-abr104617-marsum monthCell FormulasRangeFormulaH3H3=SUM(IF(N2:N10<>"",IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(","&MONTH(N2:N10)&",",","&G3&",")),M2:M10)))Press CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER to enter array formulas.


Wow, it worked. I have been trying different methods for hours.
Thank you very much.


----------

